# Armagedden



## demon lord345 (Apr 4, 2008)

The Daemon snuck around the building sensing a disturbance on the other side of the building. "over dere" one of the voices said "no 'es over dere" one argued back. as the daemon arpproached the orks he stopped then launched himself atthem cutting them down quickly and queitly then heard a nosie and looked around to see what it was.


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

OOC: OK I promise I won't ruin this thread of yours (despite the fact that I didn't ruin you last one) if you tell me what it's about.


----------

